# Sight help needed...



## andy6228 (Mar 12, 2009)

Out of those 3, I would choose the flashpoint because of how bright the pins are. With the 7, I would consider custom ordering so that I could make some of the longer pins .10


----------



## heath_4503 (Jan 27, 2010)

Really, I would get the axcel armortec HD sights. they are darn near impossible to damage and work great. The only suggestion I have would to be to get a .019 pin ( I find the .010 pins are hard to see). Befor the axcel sights, i was a religous spot hogg shooter.


----------

